# J’ai le goût de me saouler la gueule



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Comment dit-on "j’ai le goût de me saouler la gueule" en anglais s.v.p. ? (AE et BE)

I’m in the mood to get drunk */I feel like getting drunk.*

Ou encore autre chose.

Vos suggestions s.v.p.

Merci .


----------



## Coppers

Yes, perfect; or you could replace drunk with smashed, wasted, pissed , etc.

What are the French versions? Bu, ivré, defoncé?


----------



## Crescent

On peut dire aussi, qui est le plus commun, je crois, entre les jeunes: I'm in the mood _for_ _getting drunk. _


----------



## Syagrius

Moi, je dis "j'ai le goût de me saoûler la gueule" qui es courant.
Il y en a qui disent : "j'ai le goût de me défoncer".

Thank you for your answers, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Québec-Jakarta

Il ya d'autres façons plus grivoises que j'ai entendu dans le passé, comme: " I'm gonna drink my ass off" ou "I'm gonna get smashed"...  (est-ce que je peux utiliser ce vocabulaire ici?)


----------



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Comment dit-on "J'ai le goût de me saoûler la gueule" en anglais AE et BE s.v.p.

Merci .


----------



## broglet

EE: I like to get pissed
warning: in AE this means I like to get angry!
(shouldn't it be soûler?)


----------



## RuK

I like to get blind-drunk, I like to get drunk. Works for both AE and BE.


----------



## wildan1

I would like to _tie one on _(possibly only AE?)


----------



## The MightyQ

Would like?
Or just like?

What would you like to do tonight?
I would like to get drunk.

What do you like to do on weekends?
I like to get drunk.

I'm not sure which sense the french conveys.


----------



## broglet

wildan1 said:


> I would like to _tie one on _(possibly only AE?)


certainly not EE!


----------



## Syagrius

C'est parfait!
Thank you very much, merci beaucoup.

Broglet, it is always "saoul" for drunk, and "se saouler" to get drunk.

MightyQ, yes, it is "would like to..."

You forget the A and prononce "sew"


----------



## pyan

Syagrius said:


> Broglet, it is always "saoul" for drunk, and "se saouler" to get drunk.


Hello Syagrius,
My Petit Robert says "Soûler -var vieilli: saouler" without an accent.  Perhaps the explanation for the difference is that "saouler" is used in Canada?


----------



## Syagrius

In Québec, we usually write "saoûler" and "saoûl". I didn't know that it could be written otherwise.

Thank you.


----------



## coolchick

I want to get cupped... (used in BC, Canada!)
I want to get pissed drunk;
I want to get tipsy;
I want to get corked;
I want to get wasted;
(I guess Canadians like to drink, since we have so many ways of saying 'get drunk' hahahah)

Someone get me a drink now! ha!
Cheers!


----------



## josef

So how would you ask "Do you want to get drunk"? (In France French and Québécois, if possible.)

Serais-tu partant(e) de se bourrer/saouler? 
Veux-tu te bourrer/saouler?


----------



## Syagrius

Serais-tu partant pour te saouler la gueule?

Est-ce que tu veux t'enivrer / te saouler?

Those two suggestions are well understood for Quebecers and French.

Between old friends we used to say "Es-tu prêt à en revirer une maudite?"

Which means something like "Are you ready to take / for a hell of a bender?"

Hope it helps 

(don't forget that you must not drink and drive)


----------



## josef

Thanks!

Speaking of maudite, you can find that and Fin du Monde in Philadelphia, I thought that was cool.


----------



## foudie le rouquin

Ici aux States, moi je dirais: I want to get trashed/wasted.


----------



## broglet

Syagrius said:


> You forget the A and prononce "sew"


a bit confusing this! "sew" in English rhymes with "beau" - you need to pronounce "saoul" to rhyme with "poo"


----------



## marget

Syagrius said:


> In Québec, we usually write "saoûler" and "saoûl". I didn't know that it could be written otherwise.
> 
> Thank you.


 Your spelling seems correct to me.


----------



## DearPrudence

I know that I _always_ want to write "*saoûler*" but my spell check (and my dictionary too  ) tells me it isn't right and I'm always surprised there is no ^. 
I suppose it's just a common mistake and I would be tempted to say it's the same in Quebecker French.  I don't know what other Francophones think ...

But apparently the right spelling should be:
*"saoul(er)"* or *"soûl(er)"*


----------



## nhat

I'm into going on drinking binges


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

Sooooooooo many expressions for getting / being drunk , hips, ,but thinking of 
se saouler la gueule - frequent expression in BE

"He was off his face"


----------



## broglet

DaiSmallcoal said:


> Sooooooooo many expressions for getting / being drunk , hips, ,but thinking of
> se saouler la gueule - frequent expression in BE
> 
> "He was off his face"


BE?  I don't think so.  I've never heard it in England.  I think it must be Welsh English. In English we say "smashed" "plastered" "pissed" and I have even heard "arse-holed" although I think that might be a bit rare


----------



## pyan

broglet said:


> BE?  I don't think so.  I've never heard it in England.  I think it must be Welsh English. In English we say "smashed" "plastered" "pissed" and I have even heard "arse-holed" although I think that might be a bit rare


"Off his face" is not uncommon in London and south-east England, but it is used for intoxication with other drugs as well as alcohol.


----------



## broglet

pyan said:


> "Off his face" is not uncommon in London and south-east England, but it is used for intoxication with other drugs as well as alcohol.


Well I cannot remember hearing it in London (where I have always lived) - I must move in the wrong circles 

By the way, one of my favourite expressions is "he was so pissed he did a technicolor yawn" (ie he was sick)


----------



## americanpie86

In AE, we have a new term...
I feel like getting shit faced.

NB: this is a vulgar term but is widely used by american teens/young adults.


----------



## wildan1

americanpie86 said:


> In AE, we have a new term...
> I feel like getting shit faced.
> 
> NB: this is a vulgar term but is widely used by american teens/young adults.


 
That's a good AE expression for this, ae, but it's far from new nor reserved for younger people as an expression. 

I've seen people get _shit-faced_ for years!


----------

